

Translation of Carrier IQ's Media Release - sidwyn
http://daringfireball.net/2011/12/translation_carrier_iq

======
lwhi
I'd love it if Daring Fireball translated any of Apples more disingenuous
press releases in a similarly cynical way.

Everything that Gruber produces has the ulterior motive of colouring Apple
good / competitors bad. I find it all extremely boring.

~~~
mcritz
Which disingenuous press release?

------
andrewvc
What a painfully bad article.

Press releases can be disingenuously upbeat and straight-jacketed. From the
hip snark this over the top is just as bad. Even innocuous statements in the
release are torn apart. What a joke.

~~~
mhw
It's a specific format of response called Fisking:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisking>

Amongst other things it's been used many times previously to take apart the
justifications that are often written to explain why a company's stupid moves
aren't really stupid.

The "high as a kite" line is somewhat obligatory and comes from the sadly-
departed Mark Pilgrim's skewering of Joel Spolsky, who was trying to tell
everyone that IE8 was going to be a really good web browser when it came to
implementing web standards, and that the standards didn't really matter much
anyway. You can relive this moment from web history here:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20110514122550/http://diveintomar...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110514122550/http://diveintomark.org/archives/2008/03/18/translation-
from-ms-speak-to-english-of-selected-portions-of-joel-spolskys-martin-
headsets)

~~~
Indyan
I believe that Pilgrim took that "High as a kite" quote from Gruber himself.
[http://web.archive.org/web/20110131103908/http://daringfireb...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110131103908/http://daringfireball.net/2007/02/macrovision_translation)

~~~
mhw
Ah, right you are. The rabbit hole goes deeper than my memory does these days.

------
lukeholder
I want to see him do a 360 if it's found in the iPhone.

[http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/30/2601875/carrier-iq-
refere...](http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/30/2601875/carrier-iq-references-
discovered-apple-ios-iphone)

~~~
shawndumas
"Update: chpwn notes that initial research indicated that Carrier IQ's
software may only be active when the iPhone is in diagnostic mode. In a blog
post, chpwn confirms that, based on his initial testing, Apple has added some
form of Carrier IQ software to all versions of iOS, including iOS 5. However,
the good news is that it does not appear to actually send any information so
long as a setting called DiagnosticsAllowed is set to off, which is the
default. Finally, the local logs on iOS seem to store much less information
than what has been seen on Android, limited to some call activity and location
(if enabled), but not any text from the web browser, SMS, or anywhere else.
We'll let you know when more details arise."

------
salimmadjd
This translation is rather true, and that's why it's hilarious :)

------
te_chris
The best thing I've read from Gruber in a long time. Yeah, it's snarky, but
it's mostly true - sadly.

